# ccw in GA



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

Is ccw legal in GA?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Yes, GA has carry permits.


----------



## ScottChapin (Jul 7, 2010)

Take a look at: Welcome to GeorgiaPacking.org

Find your county!


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

thanks guys


----------

